# Micheal Vito "Ava Vita" Ciccarelli



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Aug 3, 2016)

On 2 August 2016, the Kiwi Farms legal division received a notice that a few threads were reported by at least four individuals with autogynephiliac tendencies. One of these reports was made by an "Ava Ciccarelli", a male-to-female tranny-sexual who migrated from Nashville, TN, to Chicago, IL, in a vain attempt to make a niche for himself as a full-on tranny living in a cis-dominated world. If you don't believe me, here's a still from his Twitter:

https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fi.gyazo.com%2F2b8a8da20888ced122880d4d80a71133.png&hash=1c134d14ff15ed759717017ed7dde10d

This of course is a veritable brand of snowflakery. Normally, when people of this identity and mindset find us, they go out of their way to inform the upper echelons of our "misdoings" when really we're exercising our god-given right of free speech to the fullest extent of what the law allows. This is the text of the report:
"Reported URLs:
https://kiwifarms.net/forums/lolcows.16/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/richard-terra-buffalo-bill-jones.17120/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jessica-robin-durling-that-transgender-chick.21691/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/norareed...ar-daddy-john-fleck-and-the-norasphere.20118/

Logs or Evidence of Abuse: This website is used nearly exclusively as a way to encourage people to commit suicide or enable abusers to harass others. They gather information on vulnerable people, especially people within the lgbt community, and expose it to the public. You don't need an account to view anything. Just click the URLs and see for yourself.

The links I added are truly just the tip of the iceberg.
Comments: Best I can tell, your company provides optimization, security, and an SSL certificate for the site. I urge you to cease these services immediately for the safety of those involved."

Mr. Ciccarelli, if you're reading this, just imagine if I were to swing my fists in front of your face but never hit you. That's exactly what we do here.

All this aside, Ciccarelli, like most people, has family added to Facebook; one of them appears to be dead, however. There is a strong possibility that "Michael Ciccarelli" is a dead name, but I would not state for certain that Ava Ciccarelli was at one point Michael Ciccarelli.

https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fi.gyazo.com%2F9d1c81038b23e2c8cb052de3d73ec38b.png&hash=8f8eb9b8a03e8313afabbb2e76b7dfba

His transition from whatever he used to be to the mutant donkey witch he is now may have begun one year ago, coinciding with migration from Nashville to Chicago; there is of course a smug 48-second documentary to go with it:






On top of the autism displayed when reporting Kiwi Farms to CloudFlare (which I imagine happens a few times out of the month, Ciccarelli appears to use the same username everywhere he goes as some sort of branding.
List of websites:
Personal: http://www.avavita.net/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ava.v.ciccarelli
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/avavita/
Github: https://github.com/avavita
Twitter: https://twitter.com/avaavita

And here's a picture of him for good measure:






Also, the contact info from the legal notice thread:
Phone number: 6158875458 (Nashville area code; may most likely change to Chicago)
E-mail: ava.v.ciccarelli@gmail.com

As a bonus, here's a picture of her reasonably attractive sister:
https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-sit4-1.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fv%2Ft1.0-9%2F12391414_10205543406404208_3609746631986497358_n.jpg%3Foh%3D38c6b9618dc903c067e47a00c2a144cc%26oe%3D5828B64B&hash=c6f3ff835f7df5fc486acf07ee137eef
Archive what you can, boys, the hole only gets deeper from here on out.

Update:
Ciccarelli graduated in 2007 from Ravenwood High School in Brentwood, Tennessee. Here he is walking at graduation pre-transition:




Deadname confirmed: Michael Vito Ciccarelli


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2016)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/avavita/what-makes-a-woman-isnt-up-to-you-1ma1h

https://archive.md/jbHEC

lol who gets salty at buzzfeed articles


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 3, 2016)

also, attaching the documentary posted in the OP as a backup


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 121068


to clarify, his name was Michael Vito Ciccarelli from this video found by @TheAmazingAxolotl


----------



## InLivingTuna (Aug 3, 2016)

I can't decide which of these I'm more confused by;


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 3, 2016)

Also for more confirmation I found his dean's list and wordpress

DL: http://mtsunews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Deans-List-Fall-2011.pdf
WP: https://michaelvitociccarelli.wordpress.com/about/

Edit: now the WP is archived
http://archive.md/di3Yo


----------



## Slowboat to China (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, she moved to the right town. Nobody in Chicago will make eye contact, let alone look at you long enough to do any misgendering.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 3, 2016)

Papa Ciccarelli dox, just because I've been having some trouble finding Michael's but I have a feeling the Chicago address I found under his new name is it.



 

Then what else I found.


----------



## clowney (Aug 3, 2016)

InLivingTuna said:


> I can't decide which of these I'm more confused by;
> View attachment 121072


 Is he implying that he thinks ALL baby boys are trans? Or just that he's wants them to be? Either way don't let him near kids.


----------



## Nyx (Aug 3, 2016)

clowney said:


> Is he implying that he thinks ALL baby boys are trans? Or just that he's wants them to be? Either way don't let him near kids.


I think they mean people who have just started transitioning and don't pass very well. Because after a whole year officially out they're totally allowed to feel smug and superior about it.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Cynical (Aug 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 121103



And it's the tranny's own damn fault.

Literally, had they not given us shit, we likely would not give a shit about them, but now they ensured we will talk about them.

So thanks for trying to take us down, you just gave us something to discuss.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Aug 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 121103


Can we get @Flowers For Sonichu to make a post telling these lolcows to knock it off with this "notice me senpai" bullshit?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 3, 2016)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Can we get @Flowers For Sonichu to make a post telling these lolcows to knock it off with this "notice me senpai" bullshit?



I was actually thinking of a guide about what to do when you have a thread here.  There have been some people of interest who have been downright civil and likeable like @Joe_Cracker @jennfer a jay and that maxi pad person


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Aug 3, 2016)

What is it with these maniacs and Chicago? Or, to look at it another way, what the Hell did Chicago do to deserve this? First Fire latches onto the place like a bloated tick in a ridiculous Mario hat and loudly declares it would be absolutely impossible to live anywhere else because something something transphobia, now this specimen rocks up and burrows in too. Do the taps run hot, cold and estrogen or something?


----------



## idosometimes (Aug 3, 2016)

TheAmazingAxolotl said:


> Mr. Ciccarelli, if you're reading this, just imagine if I were to swing my fists in front of your face but never hit you. That's exactly what we do here.


That's the definition of assault...


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 3, 2016)

Is he one of the people Richard is mooching off of in Chicago?


----------



## Zvantastika (Aug 3, 2016)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Can we get @Flowers For Sonichu to make a post telling these lolcows to knock it off with this "notice me senpai" bullshit?


It's part of the lolcow natural cycle though:

They found me, lols I don't care.
No, really, I don't care, look how much I don't care.
You guys can stop now cuz I don't care.
No, really, plz stop.
STOP.
Stop it assholes, idiots, etc, etc.
*Deletes fucking everything*
*Comes back*
Made new account, no reason to hide anymore

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Cunty Boo Boo (Aug 3, 2016)

No, you're not A rat king, you're PART of a rat king. You're not really that special.


----------



## clowney (Aug 3, 2016)

Cunty Boo Boo said:


> No, you're not A rat king, you're PART of a rat king. You're not really that special.


 Don't tell him that, you'll hurt his precious feelings. Trans people need to be coddled.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2016)

new target


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 3, 2016)

Nah, we don't care if people are stupid enough to give you money for being a train wreck. Nice ploy, though.

Say, he passes pretty good, don't he?


----------



## clowney (Aug 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> new target
> 
> View attachment 121133


 Release the hounds.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 3, 2016)

Well we wouldn't want to disappoint him.
The Nora game then? Dox all his friends?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2016)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Well we wouldn't want to disappoint him.
> The Nora game then? Dox all his friends?




sounds like a plan


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Aug 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> new target
> 
> View attachment 121133


Gotta love the link to their Paypal being right in the bio.  Yet another person who thinks they are entitled to free money.


----------



## Azazel (Aug 3, 2016)

Yet another e-begging tranny. How novel.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 3, 2016)

I think we need to add "attention whore" to the thread description.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah this is just another moneygrabbing social justice tranny, and one with a pretty damn good hustle tbh. I'm seeing a lot of dox being posted and pretty much zero evidence of lolcow behaviour. You fags are just making yourselves look salty that she reportfagged us. Reportfagging a cyberbowling site doesn't make you a lolcow lmao.

I do like the looks of this @avatar_isa cuck tho. Let's get him.



Cynical said:


> I think we need to add "attention whore" to the thread description.



Maybe we should add "made a bunch of cucks on Kiwi Farms flip out and forget what 'lolcow' means"


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> new target
> 
> View attachment 121133







lmao does your ass feel kicked?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2016)

Amy Lee of Evanescence said:


> View attachment 121143
> 
> lmao does your ass feel kicked?






literally right after i posted


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh, dear. Izzy doesn't pass well at all. That will be particularly tragic if she's a biological female.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2016)

Amy Lee of Evanescence said:


> View attachment 121143
> 
> lmao does your ass feel kicked?






oh we could dox his "girlfriend"

https://twitter.com/Tesseraconteur


----------



## Smutley (Aug 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> new target
> 
> View attachment 121133





Amy Lee of Evanescence said:


> I do like the looks of this @avatar_isa cuck tho. Let's get him.



Isabel Cyr from London CA, possibly living in Seattle WA
https://www.reddit.com/user/avatar_isa

Fat faggot "army veteren" boyfriend Sam "Reggie" Bell
https://twitter.com/Tesseraconteur
https://cash.me/$EnbyD


----------



## DV 259 (Aug 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 121150
> 
> oh we could dox his "girlfriend"
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tesseraconteur


Those eyebrows ...


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nothing really interesting in these but anyway:
Github: https://github.com/avavita
Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-2ziBzo4OnVbTDgoKfzBXg


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Aug 3, 2016)

Helvetica Scenario said:


> What is it with these maniacs and Chicago? Or, to look at it another way, what the Hell did Chicago do to deserve this?



Nothing more than Chicago being closer and more practical for someone to relocate to than say, New York City or California.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 3, 2016)

fb friends https://archive.md/vXeWB
fb pictures liked https://archive.md/Vr5yk
fb pictures commented https://archive.md/yWKa3
fb pictures tagged https://archive.md/s7YYS
fb places visited https://archive.md/Yn3QA


----------



## drain (Aug 3, 2016)

What this dumb tranny didn't understand is that we don't 'specially' target trannies. We have so many tranny threads because the majority of them are lolcows, simply as that. We dont have an 'preference' for trannies!

Also, lol at the 'site encourage suicide'.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 3, 2016)

clowney said:


> Is he implying that he thinks ALL baby boys are trans? Or just that he's wants them to be? Either way don't let him near kids.



I think Ciccarelli was talking about getting HRT and stuff at the clinic and "baby trans girls" refers to the younger people transitioning, explaining why they are there too.

At least that's what I hope that statement was about.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 3, 2016)

Amy Lee of Evanescence said:


> Yeah this is just another moneygrabbing social justice tranny, and one with a pretty damn good hustle tbh. I'm seeing a lot of dox being posted and pretty much zero evidence of lolcow behaviour. You fags are just making yourselves look salty that she reportfagged us. Reportfagging a cyberbowling site doesn't make you a lolcow lmao.



Creating an individual thread for each of these morons just feeds their unwarranted self importance.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Aug 3, 2016)

Picture of him pre-transition, from a long abandoned Quora page that has nothing else on it;


----------



## Innocuous (Aug 3, 2016)

idosometimes said:


> That's the definition of assault...



That's exactly right, "assault" is the threat of bodily harm and battery is when the offender makes physical contact.

and anyway, I've noticed lolcows becoming likeable and responding civil to attention recently, and I think that just shows they aren't worth the time pursuing, because all these guys will do is put up a front and feel important from the whole thing like @AnOminous described


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 4, 2016)

Wasn't bad looking in his "before" era, if you like 'em scruffy.

Also, "baby trans girls," the word you're searching for there is "men," sport.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 13, 2017)

Lololita said:


> not sure if this lolcow has a thread on her yet but



Welcome back to our radar Ava Vita. It's been a while.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 13, 2017)

Ahh, Mikey. Let's go ahead and rip apart a statement.



 

So if you don't support a troon who tries to game the women's MMA circuit, then fuck you? Nah, Mikey.


----------



## Lololita (May 13, 2017)

I'd kill to have the name Michael Vito Ciccarelli tbh, I mean, who wouldn't want a Godfather inspired name?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 14, 2017)

Lololita said:


> I'd kill to have the name Michael Vito Ciccarelli tbh, I mean, who wouldn't want a Godfather inspired name?



The kind of person who thinks a comedy forum is intended to drive people to suicide?


----------



## AnOminous (May 14, 2017)

Lololita said:


> I'd kill to have the name Michael Vito Ciccarelli tbh, I mean, who wouldn't want a Godfather inspired name?



I'd be afraid to make fun of someone named Michael Vito Ciccarelli.

Fishes are cold and slimy and I would not sleep with them.


----------

